# LCD monitor with a single DVI-D input, multiple nightmares... any advice?



## Arravis (Oct 30, 2008)

I wanted to see if anyone can give me some advice on how to cheaply and efficiently resolve using my Samsung 2253BW LCD monitor (1 DVI-D and 1 VGA input, specs: 2253BW giant series - monitors SAMSUNG) with two inputs at once. One input is my old PC with an Asus graphics card (1 DVI-I output and 1 VGA output, specs: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.) and my Xbox 360 (HDMI output with a HDMI to DVI-D cable).

Recently I purchased a M/F DVI extension cable in the hopes of simply being able to switch out inputs by hand to the extension connected to the LCD. I picked this one up (Newegg.com - Cables To Go 26950 6.6 ft. DVI-D M/F Dual Link Digital Video Extension Cable F-M - Audio Video Cables) but when I tried it on the PC, the monitor did not get any input.

Unlike many here, I’m pretty broke overall, so I can’t afford a high-end switch box, and would rather spend as little as needed on this. As I understand, I can readily use DVI to HDMI cables, and they’re all fairly cheap. I know vaguely that HDCP handshaking can cause all kinds of problems between multiple devices like this… but I’m not sure what I can do to avoid those issues. Well, any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you guys!


----------



## Rackhir (Oct 30, 2008)

Arravis said:


> I wanted to see if anyone can give me some advice on how to cheaply and efficiently resolve using my Samsung 2253BW LCD monitor (1 DVI-D and 1 VGA input, specs: 2253BW giant series - monitors SAMSUNG) with two inputs at once. One input is my old PC with an Asus graphics card (1 DVI-I output and 1 VGA output, specs: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.) and my Xbox 360 (HDMI output with a HDMI to DVI-D cable).




Why aren't you hooking up the computer via the VGA input and the xbox via the HDMI/DVI? I know you loose some image quality doing that, but it is cheap and doesn't involve any further expenses.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Oct 30, 2008)

Also, are you sure you're actually getting no input, or is it possible you need to hit an input button on your monitor to get it to refresh the input?  It may need some prompting since the signal has changed... cycling through the inputs might do the trick.


----------



## Arravis (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah... I tried that. Seems the monitor is fantastic for DVI, but really quite horrible in VGA .


----------



## Arravis (Oct 30, 2008)

Oohh... clever idea, I'll try it when I get home!



Kid Charlemagne said:


> Also, are you sure you're actually getting no input, or is it possible you need to hit an input button on your monitor to get it to refresh the input?  It may need some prompting since the signal has changed... cycling through the inputs might do the trick.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Oct 30, 2008)

Even cycling power might help.  Some equipment is set to recognize inputs when powered on, but not if the input is switched (this happens to me sometimes with some USB devices) and powering hte monitor up again might force it to recgnize the new input.

Old AV guy trick...


----------

